# Olongapo/Subic Bay activities



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

I live in Olongapo for the last 2 years, is there any expat activities held around the area? 
My friend in Thailand told me they have a sports day every week or 2 in the town he lives in (Pataya) where they get together and play rugby soccer volleybal or pool and have a bbq or something similar. 
If there is someone that is doing something similar or would like to please let me know, even if it is just a lunch or dinner arrangement, I am dying to get to know new people,


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I am a little surprised that after 2 years in Subic you have not discovered the Subic Hash House Harriers.

Subic Bay Hash

http://s74.photobucket.com/user/PI-... Zam etc/Beach Bash 2011 People?sort=3&page=1

Things to Do 1

They would average around 40 foreign expats and visitors there every Monday Afternoon for a hike around the Olongapo - Subic area.

You may not be into hiking but its about who you will meet there and what you have in common with them. They have an annual rugby game against the Angeles City expats as well as cricket matches. You can hook up with them to play golf. The have a dirt bike ride every other week. 

The first step to getting involved in activities is taking the the first step to meeting up with these guys. Many are members of the VFW and RSL and are terrific blokes.

These guys welcome new members and guess what. It costs nothing to join...cheers


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Also look into visiting the FRA Fleet Reserve Association, San Miguel Branch 367 (Philippines) Quite a few people up there and it's a great place to network. Cheap beer and food. Last I heard they had about 300 members.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you very much. I will most definitely contact them. 
In 2010 i lived in a house in Easy street for 4 months rented by the company I worked for at that time. I love Binictican and would love to live there again. Do you know of any places for rent in that area. 3 or 4 bedrooms. I dont have a big budget yet, the rig i work on now dont pay like most drilling companies but at least they pay my ticket to Philippines. Is water and electricity more expensive there than in Olongapo? Sorry for all the questions but i see you are very active on this site. Thanks very much.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It seems there are always places coming available for rent in Binictican. Depending on furnished/unfurnished I have seen houses rent for $700-1100/mo. You also might want to look at Subic homes and see if they have anything available Long Term Lease | Subic Homes

I don't know what the rates are for Electric in Olongapo, but I am averaging between 5-6000p/mo on electric and 7-800p on water.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks jon1, I have a small 2 bedroom house with only 1 smalll aircon and a electric fan in the other room no electric oven and just a small water heater for the shower witch only I really use and we pay about 4k for electricity per month. 

In Binictican you dont have to deal with all the brownouts. I will move there soon for sure, 

Yesterday was our baby's christening so that cost me a few $ to much so next time I come from the ship I will go talk to the people at Subic homes, If you hear of anybody that is going out or that know of a house available soon please let me know.
$700 or $800 will be worth the money.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I will ask around. If I find something out I will send to you via private message.

I have one of the ranch style units (about 150sqm, 2 bedroom). I have 2 ref's, 1 freezer, window AC units, 3 TVs, 1 US Style Hot Water Tank heater, coffee maker, microwave. I typically use only the one window unit AC in my bedroom. I installed LED lights to help save on electric too. 

There are lots of expats from Olongapo moving into the Freeport. Like you, they are tired of dealing with the electricity problem, flooding and lack of water pressure. Non of which you will have to deal with in the Freeport.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

That will be greaat, thanks again.

I live in old kabalaan (calapati) area up the hill so we dont have problem with flooding or water preasure but it is far from everything. Even 2 bedroom place will be ok if they have a maids/store room and place outside for the boy to play.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Got some info for you. You need to make one more post so that I can send you a private message


----------



## MIGHTYLAR (May 5, 2014)

*freeport zone*

I wish they would start building houses or condos closer to the main gate in the free port zone. I haven't been there in three years, maybe they already are. I was one of the last people on the base before it closed down. Things have changed. I plan on retiring in the Olongapo area in around four years. Wish it was now. I envy you folks. Be safe.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MIGHTYLAR said:


> I wish they would start building houses or condos closer to the main gate in the free port zone. I haven't been there in three years, maybe they already are. I was one of the last people on the base before it closed down. Things have changed. I plan on retiring in the Olongapo area in around four years. Wish it was now. I envy you folks. Be safe.


The two main gates are just too close to existing businesses for new housing. The third gate that's closer to Brgy Barretto is next to the side of the hill where the old cemetery is-so no room there.

If ya go over to Brgy Barretto though there are apartments for rent in many different locations. I have no idea of rental costs though.

Keep the dream of getting here. It's worth the wait...

PS. There are apartments for rent in the old BOQ buildings up on Crown Peak.

PPS. You'll be able to use the private messaging system after you have made five (5) good posts


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a new (about 1 year old) condo building on Dewey Ave across the street and down a block from Baypoint Hospital, close to the cemetery gate . It looks nice but I have no idea how they are marketing it. There is some empty retail downstairs and it looks like only a few units might be occupied. It is surrounded by a huge expanse of empty dirt lots. There is a new Savers being built a few lots down.

There is a nice building called Executive Loft on the corner of Canal and Manila. They recently had some units listed on Sulit and if I recall correctly the prices seemed high.

If someone is looking for something short term, RK Hotel on the corner of Rizal and Argonaut (next to the Ford and Mitsubishi dealers) advertises fully equipped rooms for p15,000 a month.


----------

